# Help Breeding Sunshine Peacock



## Mikayinsik (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi! I have a 55 gal tank.. 1 male and 4 females.. I've been feeding them dried shrimp and floating pellets...
Twice I've seen 2 fry but in 2 weeks it disappear.. Only 2 fry????
So I try to move female that has eggs in her mouth, to a different 10 gal aquarium. But after a week, her mouth is empty and she already eats... I tried this method twice..
I really want my peacocks to have fry..
Please help.. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

I've heard it sometimes takes young fish a few tries at breeding and holding before they get it right. Most fish eat their young if they can. I guess peacocks are the same. I don't have any experience with them though.


----------



## dreday (Oct 12, 2007)

well if hte mother gets nervous or feels threatined they will eat their fry. make sure you put a few rocks or plants in the 10g to make her feel safe. i know peacocks are not like mbuna but they do live near rocks and should have a place to hide. also the eggs might not have been fertilized. sometimes it happens too. like dewdrop said young fish might need a few trys. if the eggs did not get fertilized and the female feels that they did not hatch she will eat them also.

so i wold not owrry to much about it. you might want to let her hold in the tank.

are there any other fish in there???

if not i would say let her hold in the main tank for 2 weeks. then put her in the 10g and let her spit on her own. that will give her the most experience and hpefully produce more fry in the future.

i have 5 mbamba myself but they are still 2" and less. i have breed mbuna before and have had no trouble. no experience with peacocks but it should be close to the same. soon you will be over run with fry and have to buy more 10gs. :thumb:


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

How large are your females?

When they're young, it can sometimes take a few tries before they get it right.


----------



## copasetic (Nov 26, 2007)

wait to remove a holding female 2.5 weeks. The fry will be starting to develop in her mouth and you can either strip them into the seperate tank or u can let her spit them into that tank when she feels comfortable enough. i think thats where youve went wrong taking her out too early and stressing her... or u can make rock piles in breeder tank for the fry to hide in... lots of options to increase your chances. i think the best is timing it right to take her out of breeder tank and strip them into seperate tank. give her a few days to recover and start eating again then return her to main tank and raise your lil fry...


----------

